# 2006 jetta tdi burning oil



## mihailgulin (Jan 17, 2012)

hello everybody,
I have couple of questins regarding the oil consumption. I own a 2006 jetta tdi, I bought it with 74500km, now i have 91200km.
Q1; how much can you do with only one oil change? Dealer says I should do 15000, but I have a hard time to get 5000km.
Q2: If there is anything wrong with the engine, could someone send me some hints? So far the VW dealer was not able to figure it out..
Details: I drive between 100-110km/h, mostly hwy, the car starts well at -20C....
Thank you

Mihail

February 2nd, 2012:
so many visits, still no hints...
is it that bad? no one can put up an opinion?
thank you
:banghead:


----------

